# A great site for hand tools



## BuckeyeHughes (Feb 17, 2008)

So I am new here, and I am hoping this will help someone here. For a while I was a lurker and very seldom poster at the Woodnet forums. However I just couldn't stand some of the ridiculous things that went on. I don't want to bash or go off on a rant. While there I did find a great member that buys and sells old hand tools. He has very fair pricing and seems like a very nice guy. Anyway, if you are looking for older hand tools Walt is really the guy with the knowledge. He even helps finding parts and pieces for old planes and such. He knows more about old hand planes than anyone I have ever met. 

Here is his site:http://www.brasscityrecords.com/toolworks/new tools.html

Sorry for the lengthy post. Hope this helps someone here.

Jason


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

Neat stuff


----------



## fanback (Mar 9, 2008)

Great site.
Here's one back at ya........I've bought lots from Sandy. Real fair prices. 

http://www.sydnassloot.com/tools.htm


----------



## luckytiff02 (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks for the details guys... I'm looking for this for a couple of days for our DIY project in our new house...I'm so excited repairing old one furnitures, Thanks again!:thumbsup:


----------



## gilv (Jun 4, 2008)

Great site...thanks for the information


----------



## david savage (Jul 10, 2008)

*another site on hand tools*

have a look at this page, it gives lots of unbiased information that may help people new to this to choose good tools
http://www.finefurnituremaker.com/woodworking_tools.htm


----------



## Lumberjack2153 (Jul 13, 2008)

*Another site*

Hi, I have found a nice site with plenty of home hardware and tools no only for woodworkers...http://www.thehardwarecity.com/


----------

